

VMware- The Next Microsoft or the Next Netscape? - pakistanjan
http://gregness.wordpress.com/2010/08/16/vmware-the-next-microsoft-or-netscape/

======
flatulent1
Perhaps VirtualBox (open source, was SUN, now Oracle) will be part of the
VMware of the future equation.

The comparison with Microsoft is not a very good one, as there is good FREE
competition and we're unlikely to see domination through massive VMware
shipping bundled on hardware by default.

from virtualbox.org "VirtualBox is a powerful x86 and AMD64/Intel64
virtualization product for enterprise as well as home use. Not only is
VirtualBox an extremely feature rich, high performance product for enterprise
customers, it is also the only professional solution that is freely available
as Open Source Software under the terms of the GNU General Public License
(GPL). "

